# Why does our heggie not seem to like us?



## WTroxtell (Feb 20, 2012)

We have had Waffles since about March of this year and he is always huffing and curling into a ball. Sometimes he'll unball and you can hold him but he is always huffing and quacking it seems. My wife will get him out and just a little bit ago had him on the couch cuddling with him and he bite her on the stomach through her shirt. This is making her not even want to get him out of his cage anymore. Any insight on what to do to stop this biting and get him to stop being so defensive would be a Godsend.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Some hogs are just not friendly... every one has their own personality.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your hedgie is one of the most beautiful hedgies I have seen; absolutely precious. I have read often that it sometimes takes a long time for some hedgies to "come around." Perhaps one of the members might have some discussion about that to go along with Christemo's reply.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

He may just be a grump. Where did you get him? Typically, hogs who haven't had a lot of human contact as young babies are more nervous. I handle my babies from when they're a week old and you can flip them upside down and poke their face and kiss their tummies and they're just like "whatever man  ." That's the only thing I can think of  Bummer though. The best thing I can think of you to do, is hold him every day/night and eventually he'll come around. Talk to him sweetly and get him used to your voice, and pet around his face and chin to desensitize him a bit. Don't be nervous, because hedgies can sense this too, and also become nervous. Just relax with him and be sweet and hopefully he'll realize you're a nice person


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto what Tabi said - where you got him from could have a lot to do with it. In my experience, hedgehogs that aren't well socialized or frequently handled as babies (2-6 weeks) are usually noticeably less friendly and less willing to be held. There are also hedgehogs that have good temperaments but just aren't crazy about cuddling or being held. Our girl Harley has a very gentle demeanor, but she doesn't like to be in our hands. She'll crawl all over us happily explore when she's out of the cage, but she just doesn't like being held, much less cuddled.

Try to find interaction that he isn't as bothered with. Put him on the floor in a playpen, and sit in there, but don't actually pick him up - see if he'll explore or use you as a jungle gym. It's important to understand that hedgehogs can have a range of personalities, and love your boy for the personality he has, instead of wishing he was different.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

If you haven't tried it already, try keeping something that smells like you or your wife in the cage, like a t-shirt that has been slept in a few times (and then rotate it out for another one every few days). Also, when he is out cover him with a light blanket and let him cuddle or explore under the blanket instead of feeling exposed. Those are the two things that helped Thistle come around. Stay patient with the little guy and don't give up on him! Some take a very long time to come around, and some seem to just not want to be handled by annoying humans.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Lots of good suggestions so far. I just wanted to add some tips for combating the biting. I actually disagree about petting him around his face and chin, for biters this is a good way to get your fingers chomped  . I would wait until you trust each other a bit more before you try that. If you don't already use unscented everything switch to it. Hedgehogs are very sensitive to scents and often bite because they like or dislike a particular smell. Unscented soap, laundry detergent, and deodorant are the most important IMO, but if possible also switch to unscented shampoo and conditioner. Wash your hands with unscented soap before handling your hedgehog, this will help you not to smell like food. Giving treats while he is out is a good idea but don't feed them by hand. If you sit in a playpen with him keep a little dish of treats on the floor near you. If he's on your lap you can try feeding from a fork, or tweezers, some people use chop sticks. You don't want him to associate your fingers with food. Never put him back in cage immediately after he bites, this just encourages the behaviour. Stay calm until he lets go, then continue to hold him you can scoop him with a blanket and hold him in a ball on his back, if you're worried about biting this is a good way to hold a hedgehog.


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

hedgielover said:


> Lots of good suggestions so far. I just wanted to add some tips for combating the biting. I actually disagree about petting him around his face and chin, for biters this is a good way to get your fingers chomped  . I would wait until you trust each other a bit more before you try that. If you don't already use unscented everything switch to it. Hedgehogs are very sensitive to scents and often bite because they like or dislike a particular smell. Unscented soap, laundry detergent, and deodorant are the most important IMO, but if possible also switch to unscented shampoo and conditioner. Wash your hands with unscented soap before handling your hedgehog, this will help you not to smell like .


Lol! People control your hedgies not the other way round!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

laurentj23 said:


> hedgielover said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of good suggestions so far. I just wanted to add some tips for combating the biting. I actually disagree about petting him around his face and chin, for biters this is a good way to get your fingers chomped  . I would wait until you trust each other a bit more before you try that. If you don't already use unscented everything switch to it. Hedgehogs are very sensitive to scents and often bite because they like or dislike a particular smell. Unscented soap, laundry detergent, and deodorant are the most important IMO, but if possible also switch to unscented shampoo and conditioner. Wash your hands with unscented soap before handling your hedgehog, this will help you not to smell like .
> ...


I don't know exactly what that is supposed to mean but if you've never had to deal with a very antisocial biter then you don't know how necessary the steps I outlined can be.


----------



## WTroxtell (Feb 20, 2012)

We got him from a breeder locally here in NC, he didn't seem to be so defensive and quacky the day we got him from her. I just wish I knew how to understand him more...I can put him on the table and he'll run around and usually won't ball up unless you make fast movements or some loud noise. I've got him in my lap as I type now and he's balled up and doing his kangaroo kicking/huffing/quacking in a ball. My cat even wants to love him...she comes over and tries to rub against him till he huffs and pokes her. When I hold him I can rub his chin and by his ears and he seems to like it then all of a sudden its like he says "hey wait I can't let them know I like that" then goes defensive.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

WTroxtell said:


> We got him from a breeder locally here in NC, he didn't seem to be so defensive and quacky the day we got him from her. I just wish I knew how to understand him more...I can put him on the table and he'll run around and usually won't ball up unless you make fast movements or some loud noise. I've got him in my lap as I type now and he's balled up and doing his kangaroo kicking/huffing/quacking in a ball. My cat even wants to love him...she comes over and tries to rub against him till he huffs and pokes her.


Has he gone through his second quilling? He's about that age... hmm I don't know why else  unless he's just a meany


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Something else to consider is animal behaviour. They cant tell us when to stop petting. The only way they know how is to show displeasure, such as biting, huffing and popping. 
When I was taking my animal behavioural course, they used cats as the example. They will be all cuddly and purring, then suddenly turn and bite or swat at your hand. It's their way of telling you "ok that's enough now". 

And it also sounds like yours might rather explore than be restricted in a lap. Make a large playpen and give it a try. Hold him till he gets antsy, start sniffing around and allow him to move and run off. Many owners have had their flesh chomped on because they tried to keep an explorer still.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> And it also sounds like yours might rather explore than be restricted in a lap. Make a large playpen and give it a try. Hold him till he gets antsy, start sniffing around and allow him to move and run off. Many owners have had their flesh chomped on because they tried to keep an explorer still.


This is also a good point! Neytiri is a crazy exploring safari girl and she will not sit still. She will use me as a jungle gym, run wild, or hide in my lap/crotch and sleep. But she wont sleep on my lap :roll:


----------



## WTroxtell (Feb 20, 2012)

Well he likes to explore, I hope he's not just a meany. I want him to be able to feel safe and not have to ball up and quack every time we get him out. He loves to run around his home at night and run on his wheel but does not like it if anyone gets up and sees him running he completely stops. Has anyone had any luck getting your heggie to come out and say hello in the daytime? Waffles wants to do nothing but sleep until every possible light is out then you hear his little feet as he gets out and runs around. I'm not sure about the quilling, I thought he did that right after we got him...he's got some sharp long quills as it is.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

WTroxtell said:


> Well he likes to explore, I hope he's not just a meany. I want him to be able to feel safe and not have to ball up and quack every time we get him out. He loves to run around his home at night and run on his wheel but does not like it if anyone gets up and sees him running he completely stops. Has anyone had any luck getting your heggie to come out and say hello in the daytime? Waffles wants to do nothing but sleep until every possible light is out then you hear his little feet as he gets out and runs around. I'm not sure about the quilling, I thought he did that right after we got him...he's got some sharp long quills as it is.


They quill once when they're 6-10 weeks old, and again when they're 6mos-8mos... around there. Keep an eye out of quills in his cage


----------



## ilovemater101 (Sep 6, 2012)

My hedgie Loki doesn't seem to want anything to do with me. His first day in my apartment he was friendly and cuddly but now he hides, puffs, and curls up if I get near his cage at all. I am wondering if its because its only been 3 days since he was separated from his brothers or if this might be his temperament...


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

It's too early to determine if that will be his temperament, he is still really new to your surroundings. Keep handling him and following his lead: if he wants to climb around you and explore let him, Or if he just wants to find a place on you to borrow in and hide let him do that. Use something that smells like you in the cage. Use a blanket and dim light when you have him out so he's comfortable. Also try and just handle him in the evening when he's naturally wanting to wake up. It just takes time and patience


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

You know, one way to win a hedgehog over is with mealworms! If you have not tried giving him any, you really should. If you want him to unball, you can hold a mealworm out with some tweezers, since he's such a biter you don't want to hand feed, and then maybe he'll start to associate you with yummy treats. I'd try to just let him run and do his own thing and speak baby talk to him. As for him biting your wife, that sounds like an accident to me.
You have to remember that hedgehogs don't have hands so they have to "handle'" everything with their mouths. My old hedgie Snoball (RIP!) used to burrow into my elbow and she'd tug and bite on my shirt for a while first to get it all comfy. She did accidentally grab some skin a couple of times. I'm sorry your wife doesn't want to hold him anymore. My advice would be to "gear up" when you are gonna hold him. i.e. put on a thick "hoodie" or sweatshirt, that way if he tugs and pulls he won't be likely to get skin. Snoball also used to like to hide in the pocket of my hoodie.
Finally, just have patience and don't give up on him. He may not be the pet you had envisioned, but he is a little living being, and deserves the rights of a family member for as long as you happen to have him. I hope that he will come around more and you can find ways to make him happy.
Best of luck to you all!
Susan H.


----------

